# Furry Black Alien??



## hercsmom

Ok, I have just seen the nastiest thing I've ever seen in my life! I bought a new tub of mealies from the petstore. When I brought it home there was this gross bug in it. It looked like a white mealie on the bottom but was black and almost furry on top! :shock: And it was running around the bug tub at like 5000 miles an hour. What on earth was that?? Was that the alien thing everyone talks about? Either way, i'm itchy all over thinking about that thing!!!


----------



## hercsmom

Sorry, didn't mean to post twice. Could someone delete my other post please?


----------



## MissC

I don't know about the black stuff...and running around? I think - and I try NOT to know any more than I have to about these freakish things - aliens just sit there and squirm.

I looked for pics when I saw your post but no luck finding one with black...wait...can you take a pic??? THAT'd be AWEsome!! c'mon...you can do it! Put him on something white and use 'zoom'. :lol: Laughing t oo h a rd to t y pe...


----------



## MissC

Check out this site and look at the skin the pupa loses...could that be what was on its head?

http://www.javafinch.co.uk/feed/live/live.html


----------



## hercsmom

I would have but it was so nasty I flushed it immediately! I'm sure tonight i'll have nightmares about it crawling back up the toilet!!


----------



## MissC

hercsmom said:


> I would have but it was so nasty I flushed it immediately! I'm sure tonight i'll have nightmares about it crawling back up the toilet!!


You probably flushed a rare hedgehog delicacy! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom

Nope, not it. Maybe it was a freak of nature?


----------



## hercsmom

MissC said:


> You probably flushed a rare hedgehog delicacy! :lol:


 Eww!!


----------



## MissC

It's the 'running around' thing that doesn't make sense to me...aliens are pretty sluggish...so i'm not sure what to tell ya! You lucky girl!! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That does sound creepy lol The only thing I could think is if it just hatched to a beetle and still had the skin around it but when beetles first hatch they are a beige color and then darken so I'm not sure.


----------



## MissC

I know...weird, eh? That's what I thought at first, too...but you're right - they're kinda beige for awhile.

Should we get her to see if it crawled out of the toilet so we can get a pic?


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I dug around a little so I'm back lol. I seen something on the internet where someone made a similar description (no picture though) of something they found in their lizard cage. The person answering wasn't sure but said sometimes when getting crickets or mealworms there will be flour bettles in it. I googled it may be a possibility, some of the stages looked dark and I could see where it could scurry around kinda fast.


----------



## MissC

Makes sense...the other day, I found one in the extra tub of bran mix I had and he could motor!!!...don't tell hercsmom, but I flushed it, then was in the bathroom a few minutes later and he was crawling out the door. :lol: Seriously. Little devil swam over to the side and climbed out. Pretty impressive, really. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

MissC said:


> Makes sense...the other day, I found one in the extra tub of bran mix I had and he could motor!!!...don't tell hercsmom, but I flushed it, then was in the bathroom a few minutes later and he was crawling out the door. :lol: Seriously. Little devil swam over to the side and climbed out. Pretty impressive, really. :mrgreen:


That would've scared me too, almost like one of those Black and White Horror Movies where bugs take over the town....no getting rid of them no matter how hard you try lol


----------



## cylaura

Okay, so, I don't even know WHY I read this thread, knowing my own bug-phobia, but now that I've heard this:



MissC said:


> Makes sense...the other day, I found one in the extra tub of bran mix I had and he could motor!!!...don't tell hercsmom, but I flushed it, then was in the bathroom a few minutes later and he was crawling out the door. :lol: Seriously. Little devil swam over to the side and climbed out. Pretty impressive, really. :mrgreen:


I have to tell a story. Once, my roommate and I found this HORRIBLE looking bug in my bathtub. It had like a gajillion legs and was zooming everywhere. We googled 'scary bug lots of legs' and came up with a 'house centipede'. (Google at your own risk. You've been warned.) Anyway, we flushed the bug down the bathtub drain, and ran the water for a good minute or so. Later, I went back, and the sucker has crawled BACK UP THE DRAIN and was in the bathtub again. :shock: I freaked out and then dropped a textbook on it. That did the trick, but there were a LOT of legs to clean up. Ewwwwww.... :? :? :?


----------



## hercsmom

Guys, i don't know if it was a flour beetle. It looked a lot more fuzzier, and white mealie on its underneath. It looked like a mealie wearing a pimp fur.


----------



## RalphsMum

*bleugh* I admire the fact you picked it up and flushed it!!!
I would have moved house......

*eugh* * shuddddddder*


----------



## Lilysmommy

cylaura said:


> I have to tell a story. Once, my roommate and I found this HORRIBLE looking bug in my bathtub. It had like a gajillion legs and was zooming everywhere. We googled 'scary bug lots of legs' and came up with a 'house centipede'. (Google at your own risk. You've been warned.) Anyway, we flushed the bug down the bathtub drain, and ran the water for a good minute or so. Later, I went back, and the sucker has crawled BACK UP THE DRAIN and was in the bathtub again. :shock: I freaked out and then dropped a textbook on it. That did the trick, but there were a LOT of legs to clean up. Ewwwwww.... :? :? :?


Oh god, ewewewew. I can handle any other bugs but ones that are centipedes or even look like them. I'm not sure what I'm going to do if I ever live alone and find a house centipede in my house...
"Hello, 911? Yes, I have an emergency! Can you come squish this centipede for me pleeeeeease?? No, seriously! ...Pretty please?"


----------



## cylaura

Lilysmommy said:


> Oh god, ewewewew. I can handle any other bugs but ones that are centipedes or even look like them. I'm not sure what I'm going to do if I ever live alone and find a house centipede in my house...
> "Hello, 911? Yes, I have an emergency! Can you come squish this centipede for me pleeeeeease?? No, seriously! ...Pretty please?"


Once, I lied and told my apartment complex manager that I was deathly allergic to insect stings so he would come kill a wasp that had conveniently decided to hang out right above my front doorknob. Calling 911 would not be too much of a step up for me. 



hercsmom said:


> Guys, i don't know if it was a flour beetle. It looked a lot more fuzzier, and white mealie on its underneath. It looked like a mealie wearing a pimp fur.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Laughing... so... hard... mealie in a pimp fur...


----------



## RalphsMum

hercsmom said:


> Guys, i don't know if it was a flour beetle. It looked a lot more fuzzier, and white mealie on its underneath. It looked like a mealie wearing a pimp fur.


a mealie wearing a pimp fur - bwahahaha! Made me LOL!

In the summer every year I have to work a few days in Fort McMurray.
3 words.
Tar
Sands
Beetle

The first time i saw one it was sitting on my windshield wiper. I screeched. (okay, squealed like a little girl) and we had a staring competition as i am booking it down the highway..
This thing just clung on at 110kph and glared at me. i couldn't really watch the road, i was mesmerised by the pure horror staring back at me.
Often I refuse to even get out of my truck when there's lots of them flying around...
These suckers are huge with huge antennae and they swarm and make a noise similar to crickets when they fly....(someone told me that they bite...which really doesn't help my neurosis) but I have seen big, burly guys do the "arghI haveabugonmegedditoff!" dance....and for good reason!!!!!

Calling 911 to come and tase one of these behemoths? No problemo.....

"gaaaaaaahh"


----------



## hercsmom

:lol: AHAHAHAHAHA....you guys are making me laugh with your bug stories! I have no idea why we all brought insectivores into our lives when we all clearly hate bugs!  

RM - I just googled a tar sand beetle.....what the heck is that? It looks like it's from the dinosaur ages and it was too strong for evolution to kill off!

Cylaura - Good idea, now I know what I'm doing if I get a wasp or bee in here in the summer. Although, my landlord is a very mean lady who's husband left her, and she likes to take her anger out on the rest of the female population, so maybe I better just leave her alone?

MissC - it did not back, you made that up to scare me (job well done, I may never go home again)  

Hedgieonboard - Maybe it was a flour beetle, but like a really special one? Like, maybe he was the king of the flour beetles wearing his fur jacket! Oh god, does that mean I've killed their king, and the rest of the flour beetles will want vengeance?

As for the whole centipede thing, one word. EWWWW!!!!!

Funny story for you guys, although I know some people on this forum love mice, so I don't know if this one will go over well. A couple of years ago I was in my apartment watching tv, and it was around midnight. Hubby works nights, so he was off at work and wouldn't be home till around 4 or 5 in the morning. So I'm lying on the couch watching tv, almost ready to pass out for the night, when I see something go running across the floor! :shock: I thought maybe I was just tired and seeing things, there's no way we could get a mouse in here. So I put on the light (terrified I might add. I was barefoot and I was so scared to walk across the floor. I was standing on the edge of my couch trying to peek behind this speaker we have in the corner, and I see this little mouse head pop up from out of nowhere. It was like he was hiding behind the speaker trying to peek at me! Anyways, I screamed like I was being murdered, the mouse squeaked like he was being murdered (pretty sure my scream scared the life out of it), and off it ran! I tried calling hubby at work to say there was an emergency and he needed to come home, but I couldn't get a hold of him. So, I had to sit on the arm of my couch for 4 hours terrified for my life, to wait for him to come home to catch the thing. I have never been so scared!


----------



## RalphsMum

hee hee hee! I shouldn't laugh at your mouse story...I'm exactly the same with spiders...scared to the point of tears...can't even look at pictures of them...and the lil green stalks on tomatoes give me a scare too sometimes (c'mon they look like spiders when you're not totally paying attention..right..right??)

Mice, snakes all that kind of thing, no problem with.
Spiders....even the word makes me wanna run away... :shock: 
Creepies with 6 legs or more...not really a fan of...although i don't mind ladybirds (ladybugs) and butterflies.
They're pretty. :lol:


----------



## Nancy

RalphsMum said:


> I'm exactly the same with spiders...scared to the point of tears...


Yep, me too. I can handle daddy long legs and the spindly legged house spiders, but if the spider is black, seriously I would have a heart attack if it lands on me. :lol:


----------



## cylaura

RalphsMum said:


> hee hee hee! I shouldn't laugh at your mouse story...I'm exactly the same with spiders...scared to the point of tears...can't even look at pictures of them...and the lil green stalks on tomatoes give me a scare too sometimes (c'mon they look like spiders when you're not totally paying attention..right..right??)


Oh, god, I am so a victim of the "holy-crap-is-that-a-bug-i'm-screaming-and-jumping-oh-wait-it's-just-a-piece-of-lint" mistake. Plant stalks, lint, cereal flakes, loose threads = all life-threatening bug emergencies for a brief moment. I probably get quite a workout from all the potential insect dances I do.

And yes, spiders. The WORST. The other day I was driving and there was a spider (a teeny one, but STILL) on the inside of my driver's side window and I almost crashed the car 175 times because I kept shooting sideways glances at it instead of the road. I was too terrified to even open the window because I was afraid the wind would blow it off the window into my face. And then I really would have crashed. :shock:



hercsmom said:


> :lol: AHAHAHAHAHA....you guys are making me laugh with your bug stories! I have no idea why we all brought insectivores into our lives when we all clearly hate bugs! !


We are all clearly delusional and blinded by the cute, that's why. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom

cylaura said:


> We are all clearly delusional and blinded by the cute, that's why. :lol:


Agreed!


----------



## rivoli256

cylaura said:


> We are all clearly delusional and blinded by the cute, that's why. :lol:


yes...very!

for all of my spider-hating-terrified-of-should-not-exist-somebody-kill-gah-make-it-go-away! buddies....take a gander at this brilliance...it is NOT scary, though being the weenie that i am, even the stick figure of a spider gives me the willies a bit...anyhoooo, all will laugh unless you are an automaton, so be prepared:

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/03/spiders-are-scary-its-okay-to-be-afraid.html

this is a very wise woman.


----------



## pooka dotted

I'm not afraid of spiders with long legs, but if they have HUUUUGE butts, and little legs... count me out. I'd rather die than go near it. I had a bad experience once where I was running through the woods when I was little and one of these big butted spiders (I don't knwo where it came from) was on my shirt. I always look down to see my feet to see where I am going. (I trip a lot) andddd yea...there she was... in all her nasty glory. I freaked out and told the others to swipe it off....didn't work. ANDDD the thing had the balls to start climbing up my shirt...I finally swatted it off, cried... and then pointed my finger at my friends saying they're guilty for not helping me in a time of crisis...

Only other leggy thing I don't like...

Camel spiders.


----------



## cylaura

rivoli256 said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all clearly delusional and blinded by the cute, that's why. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> yes...very!
> 
> for all of my spider-hating-terrified-of-should-not-exist-somebody-kill-gah-make-it-go-away! buddies....take a gander at this brilliance...it is NOT scary, though being the weenie that i am, even the stick figure of a spider gives me the willies a bit...anyhoooo, all will laugh unless you are an automaton, so be prepared:
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/03/spiders-are-scary-its-okay-to-be-afraid.html
> 
> this is a very wise woman.
Click to expand...

Hyperbole and a Half is like, my favorite thing on all the internets. And that post pretty much sums up my life (I too picture the spiders wielding weapons of mass destruction). You win, Rivoli!


----------



## hercsmom

rivoli256 said:


> for all of my spider-hating-terrified-of-should-not-exist-somebody-kill-gah-make-it-go-away! buddies....take a gander at this brilliance...it is NOT scary, though being the weenie that i am, even the stick figure of a spider gives me the willies a bit...anyhoooo, all will laugh unless you are an automaton, so be prepared:
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/03/spiders-are-scary-its-okay-to-be-afraid.html
> 
> this is a very wise woman.


Haha, I'm sitting at my desk at work busting a gut laughing over this. The pictures totally make it! I feel her pain :lol:


----------



## rivoli256

@pooka - SHUSH with the camel spiders...some of us lived in the land of the camel spider & like to forget about it.

yes, H&aH is the BEST. i love it. it makes me laugh out loud in my very quiet office every time. even when i re-read the post for the 30th time. i would love to see what she would do with hedgie momma-dom! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy

rivoli256 said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all clearly delusional and blinded by the cute, that's why. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> yes...very!
> 
> for all of my spider-hating-terrified-of-should-not-exist-somebody-kill-gah-make-it-go-away! buddies....take a gander at this brilliance...it is NOT scary, though being the weenie that i am, even the stick figure of a spider gives me the willies a bit...anyhoooo, all will laugh unless you are an automaton, so be prepared:
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/03/spiders-are-scary-its-okay-to-be-afraid.html
> 
> this is a very wise woman.
Click to expand...

Heeee, HAAH is the best!! :lol: :lol: I've read all of the posts and they still make me crack up laughing whenever I reread them. Current favorites are any stories about the dogs, and the one about her birthday party and pretending to be wolves. :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted

Heeheehee  
*Shushes*


----------



## hercsmom

Lilysmommy said:


> Current favorites are any stories about the dogs, and the one about her birthday party and pretending to be wolves. :lol:


My fave is the one where she's having nightmares so she tries to scare the **** out of her sister. Sounds like something my brother would have done to me.


----------



## MissC

I LOVE Hyperbole...I laugh til I cry every time...and damnyouatuocorrect.com ...three months later and I still send my brothers random e-mails that say nothing but: "An electric sucking machine for the floor" and laugh til I cry.

Another scary thing? That story I told about the bug swimming across the toilet, crawling up slippy porcelain and making his way out to the doorway in just a few minutes?? 

It's true.

Sorry hercsmom but I got NO intentions of suffering alone here, sister.


----------



## cylaura

MissC said:


> I LOVE Hyperbole...I laugh til I cry every time...and damnyouatuocorrect.com ...three months later and I still send my brothers random e-mails that say nothing but: "An electric sucking machine for the floor" and laugh til I cry.
> 
> Another scary thing? That story I told about the bug swimming across the toilet, crawling up slippy porcelain and making his way out to the doorway in just a few minutes??
> 
> It's true.
> 
> Sorry hercsmom but I got NO intentions of suffering alone here, sister.


Absolutely. Terrifying. How do the little buggers survive all of that? No wonder they'll all be left after the apocalypse.

Additionally, this thread is impacting my life: today, during a bathroom break at work, I peered into one of the stalls and there was A GIANT SPIDER UNDER THE RIM OF THE TOILET! :shock: :shock: :shock: Clearly I got out of there as quickly as possible. If we aren't safe on our toilets, then what is there left to live for? :lol:


----------



## MissC

cylaura said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Clearly I got out of there as quickly as possible. If we aren't safe on our toilets, then what is there left to live for? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You almost made me pee my pants. Not like a have a choice of where to go, anymore, now do I????!!!! :evil:


----------



## hercsmom

Oh god, now, not only do I still have no idea what the heck that pimp beetle was, but now I can no longer go to the bathroom. Ever. Maybe this thread was a bad idea?


----------



## RalphsMum

this thread was a great idea....if nothing else I'm reading and being entertained by damnyouauotcorrect and need to check out more of this hyperbole blog  I'm usually a cracked.com reader. New material is always welcome!
*completely glosses over creepy crawlie aspect of thread*


----------



## hercsmom

Personally, I'm a huge fan of Hipster Puppies:

http://hipsterpuppies.tumblr.com/

and Failblog:

http://failblog.org/


----------



## cylaura

MissC said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: Clearly I got out of there as quickly as possible. If we aren't safe on our toilets, then what is there left to live for? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You almost made me pee my pants. Not like a have a choice of where to go, anymore, now do I????!!!! :evil:
Click to expand...

We'll all have to become like Howard Hughes and store our pee in bottles. Anything to avoid the impending insect invasion!



RalphsMum said:


> this thread was a great idea....if nothing else I'm reading and being entertained by damnyouauotcorrect and need to check out more of this hyperbole blog  I'm usually a cracked.com reader. New material is always welcome!
> *completely glosses over creepy crawlie aspect of thread*


I also love Books of Adam: www.booksofadam.com


----------



## jdlover90

This all just brings out my fear of spiders MUCH more. D: 
I've always been deathly afraid of spiders no matter if they are small or VERY large. lol
I remember when I was younger I went camping and one morning I woke up to find a WEIRD looking spider sitting outside the tent like it was trying to keep me from leaving. >__> And when I mean weird looking I mean, it was TAN, had a HUGE butt, and...it kind of looked like a squid. :shock: 

Either way, the big butted spiders are the scariest, but I even hate long legged spiders and tiny spiders. All in all, they are gross. I hate all bugs though. Except butterflies and lady bugs. xD Ants don't bother me either.


----------



## Needlenose

cylaura said:


> I have to tell a story. Once, my roommate and I found this HORRIBLE looking bug in my bathtub. It had like a gajillion legs and was zooming everywhere. We googled 'scary bug lots of legs' and came up with a 'house centipede'. (Google at your own risk. You've been warned.)


Ugh, sadly I don't have to. Our house plays host to hundreds of these little freaks every spring and summer. :shock: Awful, awful little things. And they run faster than a hedgie on a mission. :? I went to throw something in the recycling the other day and saw the first one of the season on the wall of the garage. Lovely. I can't go into the basement during the summer with out checking above the door way. They love to congregate there. <shutter>

I've also learned all about camel spiders too. lol. Fortunately I don't live near them, but my brother and sister-in-law were stationed in the middle east for some time and saw plenty. They warn you not to try to kill them unless you're sure you can. And even then watch out. A bunch of their hommies could be hiding around the corner. :shock: They don't even bite, they just whack you on the leg with a two by four. :?


----------



## danilious

??Are aliens thes with little hands and are white?? Because i Allways joked about how those things looked like baby anliens from the movie (Alien)


----------



## PJM

Yup! Aliens are the mealworms that areturning into beetles.  They just lay around, looking creepy, until you touch them, then they wiggle a little.  

Bless you for bringing this ole thread back up - I forgot how funny it was! :lol:


----------



## MissC

Why do I follow PJ? Why??? I see the topic, I see PJM has responded and I know better than to look but it's like a bad train wreck...I cannot...help...myself.

:roll:


----------



## cylaura

MissC said:


> Why do I follow PJ? Why??? I see the topic, I see PJM has responded and I know better than to look but it's like a bad train wreck...I cannot...help...myself.
> 
> :roll:


Yup, I just read through the whole thing again too.. WHY???? Now I'm going to be thinking of mealie-aliens all day... :?


----------



## MissC

cylaura said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I follow PJ? Why??? I see the topic, I see PJM has responded and I know better than to look but it's like a bad train wreck...I cannot...help...myself.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I just read through the whole thing again too.. WHY???? Now I'm going to be thinking of mealie-aliens all day... :?
Click to expand...

and i have a strange fear of wanting to use the toilet. :?


----------



## hercsmom

MissC said:


> and i have a strange fear of wanting to use the toilet. :?


Haha, me too!


----------



## cylaura

hercsmom said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a strange fear of wanting to use the toilet. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, me too!
Click to expand...

I have double-checked those work toilets almost every single day since that happened. :shock: :shock: :shock: No other sightings, but you can never be too sure! :?


----------



## PJM

:lol: I wasn't even trying to gross out MissC!

That was just icing on the cake - or should I say, icing on the cream filled donut.


----------



## MissC

PJM said:


> :lol: I wasn't even trying to gross out MissC!
> 
> That was just icing on the cake - or should I say, icing on the cream filled donut.


 :shock: 
You are SO evil. You look and act so innocent but *I* know the reall PJ...and I WILL get even... :twisted:


----------



## MissC

And to top if off, I want a fricking donut now. :roll:


----------



## PJM

:lol: 
Oh Man! I do too!!
:lol:


----------

